# most aggressive fish



## heffer2028

What are the most aggressive fish other than piranhas that are sold at pet stores? would it be something like a green terror or what?


----------



## rchan11

African tiger fish, wolf fish


----------



## KingJeff

mbu puffers, fahaka mutha fucka, red devils, flowerhorns.


----------



## rchan11

red tail cat also


----------



## heffer2028

KingJeff said:


> mbu puffers, fahaka mutha fucka, red devils, flowerhorns.
> [snapback]810968[/snapback]​


any links for a fahaka??? never heard of them


----------



## duende_df

If i didn't have rbp i'll have a barracuda, they look pretty nasty







.
green terror?? don't event try


----------



## goingbig14

this dude.butterkofery (spelling???) This guy is crazy attacks through the glass when he see's anything, eats out of my hand, tries to bite my face when i put it up to the galss. I have vids but can't get them on the site. (don't know how)


----------



## goingbig14

or this green terror. Perfect specimen!!!!!!







quite the aggressive fish!!


----------



## Scrappy

rchan11 said:


> African tiger fish
> [snapback]810964[/snapback]​


I just did a GIS. OMFG!! I need one of those!


----------



## rchan11

scrappydoo said:


> I just did a GIS. OMFG!! I need one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]811072[/snapback]​


George, Wes, and Pedro are selling them.


----------



## tweekie

is that how they look all the time? no cut lips or anything? crazy looking thing!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Scientific... ummm... yeah right.... General Discusison_*


----------



## Scrappy

goingbig14 said:


> this dude.butterkofery (spelling???) This guy is crazy attacks through the glass when he see's anything, eats out of my hand, tries to bite my face when i put it up to the galss. I have vids but can't get them on the site. (don't know how)
> [snapback]811015[/snapback]​


That's a nice fish. How big do they get?


----------



## CHOMP

umm...african tiger fish are actually timid. Mine was eaten by a wolf fish.
I'd say the most aggressive fish would have to be Trimacs and Dovii.


----------



## Fido

African Tiger fish are very timid first off. Dovvii are agressive, also Midas are super agressive.


----------



## CHOMP

yeah, just cause they have those teeth people think they're aggressive


----------



## lemmywinks

goingbig14 said:


> or this green terror. Perfect specimen!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite the aggressive fish!!
> [snapback]811016[/snapback]​


that's a beautiful GT









needs a much larger tank though









not the most agressive, but definatly my favorite big agressive fish is the dovii (parachromis dovii). Umbees are also very agressive


----------



## rbp 4 135

if youre going to get a AFT your looking at like a 800 + tank for life, any way, i dont konw if this counts cause there so tiny but exos are bad asses


----------



## kove32

Dovi!!!


----------



## acestro

Judazzz said:


> *_Moved to Non-Piranha Scientific... ummm... yeah right.... General Discusison_*
> [snapback]811092[/snapback]​


Very funny!









fahaka puffer, snakeheads, dovii, GT, red devil, chipokae cichlid (african), there's a wicked tanganyikan cichlid I cant remember...., asian red tail cats, NOT cudas


----------



## Death in #'s

Judazzz said:


> *_Moved to Non-Piranha Scientific... ummm... yeah right.... General Discusison_*
> [snapback]811092[/snapback]​










dam that made my day


----------



## BraveHeart007

Ill say H. Aimara
They are called in SA "Piranha Killers"


----------



## piranha45

BraveHeart007 said:


> Ill say H. Aimara
> They are called in SA "Piranha Killers"
> [snapback]812245[/snapback]​


something about a 4-foot fish swallowing 12" fish doesn't really strike me as 'aggressive'. If all we're talking about is size, someone might as well go fetch a wels catfish or a great white and put the thread to rest


----------



## micus

yeah, that sucks, its easy for a fish to eat another fish if it is 5 times its size,

the reason piranhas are cool is cause they work together to take down fish that are like 10 times there size,

i think u would have barrels of fun with a shoal for exodons, i wish i had the money, and places to buy em, cause id get like 40,


----------



## Fido

piranha45 said:


> something about a 4-foot fish swallowing 12" fish doesn't really strike me as 'aggressive'. If all we're talking about is size, someone might as well go fetch a wels catfish or a great white and put the thread to rest
> [snapback]812269[/snapback]​


no dude. A Blue Whale is aggressive.


----------



## acestro

Before we get too wacky (too late) maybe a definition of aggressive? Heffer wants the aggressive fish, what's your definition?


----------



## ty

duende_df said:


> If i didn't have rbp i'll have a barracuda, they look pretty nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> green terror?? don't event try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810991[/snapback]​


i must agree my buttikoferi is the most aggressive fish i have ever owned. he will not let anything live in the tank , not even a pleco, and even attacks and bites me when im doing maintenance in my tank .


----------



## MR.FREEZ

by aggresstion you mean personality i say the flower horn is the way to go


----------



## heffer2028

acestro said:


> Before we get too wacky (too late) maybe a definition of aggressive? Heffer wants the aggressive fish, what's your definition?
> [snapback]812463[/snapback]​


i have pirahnas and my friend likes them but he doesnt want to get pirahnas and he asked me what kind of fish are aggressive like piranhas.. he just got a 55gal so he wants to find a cool aggressive fish to stock it with... i told him a green terror is aggressive but i dont know to much about aggressive fish so i asked u guys... ii am supposed to take him to this cool petstore soon so i want to research a little bit and help him pick out a fishy. He has a 39gal but it is a bunch of p*ssy little fish and he is sick of those







....


----------



## duende_df

here i go again, but is because i went today to buy some feeders and at the shop they have three kinds of barracudas, the 3 of them look kool and were agressive but one was the koolest and the most agressive but the look...







it even looks like one of those prehistoric fishes with the big teeth showing and all that, and when i was touching the glass it was atacking my finger, 3 words...bad ass fish


----------



## elTwitcho

Depends on aggressive man, my green terror is aggressive in the sense that it spends all day picking fights with it's tank mates apparently for the sheer pleasure of pissing them off. Even saw it bite a pleco after it charged at the pleco and the pleco decided not to run away. The GT was taken aback, then turned around and bit it in the ass.

My syno cat never comes out during the day but the other morning I saw it kick the sh*t out of my green terror and two convicts all at the same time, in a span of 3 seconds or so. The green terror got hit by the catfish so hard it was flipped upside down so it's dorsal fin was pointing at the gravel for a moment. But other than that I never see it.

My exodons don't really fight or seem mean, but the second I drop a bug on the surface it's gone. I'd bet fifty dollars to any taker that a bug could not last five whole seconds on the surface of the tank.

My red bellies chill mostly all day unless one wanders into each other's territory, in which case their fighting is the most violent display I've ever seen in an aquarium.

My rhom charges the glass at me and tries to bite me through it, and he's only 5 inches big.

I honestly could not say which one was most aggressive of all those tanks because "aggressive" is such a broad and ill defined word as far as fish keeping goes that you need to get a better idea of what someone wants to give proper advice.


----------



## Scrappy

CHOMP said:


> umm...african tiger fish are actually timid. Mine was eaten by a wolf fish.
> [snapback]811515[/snapback]​


Damn, that sucks. They look mean though.


----------



## tweekie

i would assume the aggression required was for entertainment value so in that case it would be a fish that tolerates no other fish in its tank. that way when u want to see the entertainment you just drop another fish in.


----------



## Apocalypse

Dovii







They are mean as hell. Trimacs are pretty close to them in terms of aggression. However, a trimac can often times be handfed. They are mean to other fish, but quite tame with their owners.


----------



## elTwitcho

Apocalypse said:


> Dovii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mean as hell.
> [snapback]812906[/snapback]​


If you're willing to keep them for a long time and grow them out to a large size, yes, but sub-adult dovii are commonly really timid and spend most of their tie hidind from what I've heard around the net


----------



## CHOMP

Aggression to me is a fish that will not tolerate any tankmates or you in the same room as his tank. If that is the aggression you want, go Dovii, Trimac, Festae. They require minimum 200g tanks, the Dovii obviously needs bigger.
My Dovii goes crazy when I come into the fish room, I'm scared he's gonna bust the glass one day. 
It's still hit and miss with these guys as well, these are just generalizations of the most aggressive guys out there. My Trimac was killed by my Festae, but my Festae was killed by my Dovii. I know people where their Festaes have killed their Doviis.
For a smaller aggressive fish, go with a Motaguense, mine owns my Jags.


----------



## acestro

What species is this? It's definitely not Acestrorhynchus, they wont attack glass...I'm curious...


----------



## CHOMP

Acestrorhynchus attack glass? ha ha, maybe bump it.








My Dovii attacks the glass, not my falcatus', that would be great though.
The king Guapote "Cichlasoma Dovii" aka Wolf Cichlid aka Guapote Langunero.
Used to be refered to as Nandopsis (Parachromis) Dovii but Nandopsis only being used for the Cichlids of the Greater Antilles islands, they're from Honduras, Nicaragua and Costa Rica. 
A beast.


----------



## Kevsawce

I like these guys. They arn't exactly too aggressive but they do have baddass teeth. I have 1, 3 inches and I can already see its teeth.


----------



## acestro

CHOMP said:


> Acestrorhynchus attack glass? ha ha, maybe bump it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dovii attacks the glass, not my falcatus', that would be great though.
> The king Guapote "Cichlasoma Dovii" aka Wolf Cichlid aka Guapote Langunero.
> Used to be refered to as Nandopsis (Parachromis) Dovii but Nandopsis only being used for the Cichlids of the Greater Antilles islands, they're from Honduras, Nicaragua and Costa Rica.
> A beast.
> [snapback]813676[/snapback]​


Oops, I responded to the last post on the first page. Waaaay out of order. I agree with your guys' cichlid assessments by the way. I was asking a question regarding this:



> here i go again, but is because i went today to buy some feeders and at the shop they have three kinds of barracudas, the 3 of them look kool and were agressive but one was the koolest and the most agressive but the look... it even looks like one of those prehistoric fishes with the big teeth showing and all that, and when i was touching the glass it was atacking my finger, 3 words...bad ass fish


Because, as you said, the aces are only hitting glass by accident :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric

agression is often mistaken by hunger


----------



## kove32

Meh, hunger and aggression. They both are the same to me!

If a fish is always hungry (oscar) it is going to eat anything thrown in its tank. It will always chase you to get food too.

If a fish is aggressive it is going to eat anything thrown in the tank. It will always chase your finger...

What is the difference?


----------



## lemmywinks

the diffrence between agression and hunger is simple. a hungry fish will attack the other fish simply because it is hungry (use piranhas as an example). while agression is just attacking a fish for no more reason than it was there in it's territory (use a dovii for an example)


----------



## kove32

I understand that, but an oscar is ALWAYS hungry!


----------



## mrodge

i heard that freshwater barracudas arent anything like there saltwater namesake


----------



## piranha45

Actually, from everything I've read, their behavior seems to be virtually identical-- they're completely docile towards anything that doesn't fit in their mouths.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

if your willing to house one for life, go dovii


----------



## piranha45

I have a stellar video of a magnificent 20" dovii savagely attacking the glass of his tank, trying to get at his owner on the other side. if anyone wants it, hit up piranha45x on aim


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

definantly a flowerhorn. they wont tkae anythnig from any fish, and are able to take down aggresive fish much bigger tehn they are.


----------



## tigerjace

Godzilla is by far the most aggressive!!!


----------



## necroxeon

My Black Mask Elong is pretty agressive. He chases my finger from the glass and even with a divider he is very agressive towards my Rhom. When I bought him he chewed through the ice cream bucket. But other than Elongs I say Altuvies are pretty mean. Non Piranhas fresh water I say Sabre tooth tetra. Here is a pic of the sabre Tooth tetra and a Black Mask elong.


----------



## piranha45

sabre tooth tetras are alot more bark than they are bite. they might have big teeth, but they don't have the balls to use them against anything that fights back.


----------



## Fido

I would have to go with a Great White Shark


----------



## DominatorRhom

in the end it really depends on the fish. i had an oscar that was extremely agressive. he would chase the pleco in his tank all day long...never really hurt it, just chased it around. he would also just kill feeders that were put in his tank just to kill them....chomp them till they didnt move and let them float. unfortunately he was also quite a pain in the ass and would flow himself against the top of the tank at 3 in the morning just for attention, cutting himself pretty badly quite often. i eventually had to euthanize him b/c he got hole in the head and it wouldnt get better after many different treatment attempts. but he was a fish with great personality.

i would suggest you spend an hour or so with your friend at the fish store you are going to and look at all the fish and go for the one that looks the coolest to your friend and comes up to you when you look at it.


----------



## Scrappy

Back from the dead!

Here's my experiences. I had 4 3" RBP's and put a 3.5" GreenTerror in the tank with them. (Not a true Green, but a Gold Saum) They all got along fine. Then I added a 4" Flowerhorn "Satan" and a 3.5" Jaguar. The Satan killed everything in the tank in a matter or days. I bought the Cichlids just to see what the hype was about so I knew something would end up as dinner, but i never expected the Flowerhorn to be topdog. I figured the P's would be dominant and the Cichlids would be expensive feeders.

So now I had Satan in this big tank, so I figured if anything had a chance of surviving as a tankmate it'll have to be something that can hold it's own. So I added a 1.5" Green Spotted Puffer "Cuddles". The next moring my 4" Flowerhorn was missing almost all of his tail. Needless to say, now Cuddles is in his own tank.

If a little puffer could take on a Flowerhorn almost 4 times his size, imagine how evil a Fahaka Puffer would be.


----------



## hemichromis

most aggressive fish
hemibagrus wykoides these will attack divers or even oars that come into their terratory in the wild, red snakeheads would do the same only if breeding

some puffers have a amzing giule i had one at 1-2 inches he attacked a 8 inch uro a 16inch lungfish and jawlocked witha 5 inch oscar; that looked funny untill i saw injuries on both

many serrasalmus piranhas do the same however they are often very shy,
does anyone else find it strange that the fish in our tanks the most capapble of hurting is us is also the most frightened?

some of the nastier cichlids such as hemichromis ffasciatus and islantum can be amazingly nasty

i have one 1 nch islantum in a 4 foot tank and he chases the 4 ich goldfish knocking off scales all day by the time they reach my piranha they are so battered its amazing, sometimes i wish i could transplant piranha jaws onto a cichlid


----------



## weidjd

[quote name='scrappydoo' date='Mar 7 2005, 11:38 PM']
So now I had Satan in this big tank, so I figured if anything had a chance of surviving as a tankmate it'll have to be something that can hold it's own. So I added a 1.5" Green Spotted Puffer "Cuddles". The next moring my 4" Flowerhorn was missing almost all of his tail. Needless to say, now Cuddles is in his own tank.

If a little puffer could take on a Flowerhorn almost 4 times his size, imagine how evil a Fahaka Puffer would be.
They are very evil. I thought this maybe for food. See video of an owners from The puffer forum. But have heard they attack filter,rocks do a number on fake/live plants.

http://www.speedelements.net/azninside/ima...eshi_cfish2.AVI


----------



## hemichromis

piranha45 said:


> sabre tooth tetras are alot more bark than they are bite. they might have big teeth, but they don't have the balls to use them against anything that fights back.
> [snapback]899254[/snapback]​


naa they got plenty of bite but no bark!!

chi hua huas are all bark no bite!!


----------



## hrdbyte

flowerhorns and flowerhorns oh and I forgot flowerhorns.....


----------



## Guest

My Jag and Flowerhorns are both nasty.

But niether match my Jewels. I have 3, I had to put them in my 100g with fish 4 times thier size because I had an ammonia spike. Well, when I looked up at the tank, everything was hiding in one corner. They owned that tank.

They seem to not mind Angelfish though?

--Dan


----------



## oojit

my convicts are pretty agressive. they gangbanged my rbps


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Ive seen Mbu Puffers do some damage, and have read that FH's are mean mofos, almost to the point where it can kick a piranhas ass! (search flowerhorn)


----------



## furious piranha

duende_df said:


> If i didn't have rbp i'll have a barracuda, they look pretty nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> green terror?? don't event try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810991[/snapback]​


My friend just got rid of an african barracuda to get red bellies. The thing wasnt nearly as cool or mean as it looked. I would definitely get a wolf fish!







Those things get almost 2 ft and are mean as hell. They will eat nething that passes them


----------



## Guest

Trigger fish!

--Dan


----------



## spec-v

I would have to say african five spot ciclid (Hemichromis Elongatus) Pocket Battle ship in every sense of the word


----------



## brybenn

if u want aggressive fish look at african rift lake fishs mbuna inparticular they r also very colourful


----------



## acestro

scrappydoo said:


> Back from the dead!
> 
> Here's my experiences. I had 4 3" RBP's and put a 3.5" GreenTerror in the tank with them. (Not a true Green, but a Gold Saum) They all got along fine. Then I added a 4" Flowerhorn "Satan" and a 3.5" Jaguar. The Satan killed everything in the tank in a matter or days. I bought the Cichlids just to see what the hype was about so I knew something would end up as dinner, but i never expected the Flowerhorn to be topdog. I figured the P's would be dominant and the Cichlids would be expensive feeders.
> 
> So now I had Satan in this big tank, so I figured if anything had a chance of surviving as a tankmate it'll have to be something that can hold it's own. So I added a 1.5" Green Spotted Puffer "Cuddles". The next moring my 4" Flowerhorn was missing almost all of his tail. Needless to say, now Cuddles is in his own tank.
> 
> If a little puffer could take on a Flowerhorn almost 4 times his size, imagine how evil a Fahaka Puffer would be.
> [snapback]923714[/snapback]​


And now dead again (for GOOD). Dog gonnit Scrappy! See this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73009


----------

